# Clear jelly stuff in filter pads



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

when i clean out my filter pads from my pond i sometimse see this clear jelly pieces that my pump probably picked up? Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Snail eggs.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

yea most likely or it is something that is from the outdoors.


----------

